
Show HN: Obfuscate any of your PHP code - ph7s
https://github.com/pH-7/Obfuscator-Class
======
snvzz
De-obfuscation, I can get behind.

Obfuscation, however, not really.

~~~
stephenr
It’s essentially base64 and some misdirection.

I ran into something similar on a tool a client uses that we needed to patch.
Took maybe a couple of hours to write a reliable automated deobfuscator (ie we
get new versions and run two scripts to deobfuscate and then apply our
patches)

I’ve spent much more time fixing their broken (and copy-pasted-everywhere)
code than I ever did deobfuscating it.

